# How is this legal?



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

This is at Alum Creek Spillway from top of dam.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell me why it wouldn't be?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless there is a law prohibiting shooting a bow there I can't think of anything illegal.

My question is how far off the water are they? That would be some stellar shooting from up there to nail your target.

Obviously it would be illegal if he were targeting game species but nothing in that picture suggests that.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

First off im at the bottom of the spillway right across from him and if his arrow breaks I would be i harms way so to speak. I understand if he was shooting shore level but at that angle with me below him...


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

He was maybe 30' ~ 40' up shooting at the muskie as they tried to jump up the spillway.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

also seems incredibly stupid.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The Spillway is AWESOME!!!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

If he was shooting muskie, than it is illegal. Carp, catfish, gar and suckers are legal to shoot at. As far as safe, well, that's an opinion. If he was there first, you move. If you were there first, maybe he should ask. As far as harassing him for shooting, I believe that bow fishing harassment falls under the hunter harassment, which means your at fault.
Don't shoot the messenger, just stating and saying. The only two peolpe at the lake that can stop him would be the Army Corp staff as they own the dam, and the game warden, which would only check his license.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As I said the illegal part would only be if there were a law stating no bowfishing from there. From the other side at your vantage point how do you know that what he was shooting at was at?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Momma always told me stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

kmb411 said:


> If he was shooting muskie, than it is illegal. Carp, catfish, gar and suckers are legal to shoot at. As far as safe, well, that's an opinion. If he was there first, you move. If you were there first, maybe he should ask. As far as harassing him for shooting, I believe that bow fishing harassment falls under the hunter harassment, which means your at fault.
> Don't shoot the messenger, just stating and saying. The only two peolpe at the lake that can stop him would be the Army Corp staff as they own the dam, and the game warden, which would only check his license.


Correct on all counts...except that catfish are not fair game.

And if he was shooting at fish trying to jump up the spillway then I can't see how he would be shooting in the direction of anyone. Of course not being there I may be picturing it altogether wrong.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I was there first and had been there an hour prior to his arrival. I'm not knocking bowfishing just his common sence and respect for other fisherman.

I know he was shooting muskie because he shot at the muskie slid down the spillway from jumping up the spillway trying to escape. BTW there are a lot of big ones down there right now...


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

It was the angle and when he shot it wasn't going in the water it was hitting the cement of the spillway.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well if he was truly shooting at musky then you should have contacted the wildlife officer rather than waiting to post the picture here. They can't catch lawbreakers if they are not there to see them committing the act. Your original post was quite misleading. That picture suggests nothing illegal. What you described, if indeed true, would be illegal but could only be enforced if he were caught in the act or with the fish already in hand.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

moto said:


> ...the muskie slid down the spillway from jumping up the spillway trying to escape. BTW there are a lot of big ones down there right now...


Ohhhhh, can't wait. I'll rush right down there.

Holy moly, man. Why anyone would consider that spillway, and everything that goes on there as "fishing" I dunno.
Sounds like a Wild West paylake to me, with all the fish trapped in a little concrete hallway.

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Ohhhhh, can't wait. I'll rush right down there.
> 
> Holy moly, man. Why anyone would consider that spillway, and everything that goes on there as "fishing" I dunno.
> Sounds like a Wild West paylake to me, with all the fish trapped in a little concrete hallway.
> ...


<Insert unfriendly word here> comment...lol First off its right down the street and when I have a couple hours to kill I love to try my chances at catching saugeye or muskie I know they don't have much of a chance but still it's fun to hook into one.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Back to the orginal question...How is this legal? That spillway is a public park I could understand it was Hoover's Spillway but Alum is a park where there are tons of people which many are little children. Those kids are constantly playing and fishing on the cement spillway. A bow is considered a weapon and your asking me and everyone else to put our safety in their hands. I know fishing lures have hooks but they can't do nearly the damage a bow could if and only if something went wrong (as we all know things time to time do go wrong). Call this the rant of my day but his lack respect really pissed me off.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They can't make a law for every single thing that* might *happen that just *might *make you mad. Is it stupid? Maybe, we can't see much in that pic, we only have what you're saying. And you've already admitted to being biased. But, complaining on the internet sure isn't going to help. Maybe you should have mentioned to them you didn't feel comfortable.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Dude it's not about making me mad or making laws it's about having a bow at a public park. I just want someone to explain how it's legal or justify bowfishing at a public park which is fairly populated. 

The pic shows what I want justified a bow at alum spillway.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So bowhunting or bowfishing should only be allowed on private property?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> Ohhhhh, can't wait. I'll rush right down there.
> 
> Holy moly, man. Why anyone would consider that spillway, and everything that goes on there as "fishing" I dunno.
> Sounds like a Wild West paylake to me, with all the fish trapped in a little concrete hallway.
> ...


Everyone should fish the spillway all the time Just think How many huge fish are there, in a small area, just waiting to be caught. I believe they have all washed out of the main lake, and the best place to catch fish around alum is the spillway, period. Don't waste your time around the lake, fish the spillway, much better shot at being successful. 

That guy is being quite stupid and inconsiderate. I gave up fighting for places and just do my own thing and walk away anymore.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually, there is a law that MAY apply in this case, depending on the circumstances. Virtually every state, including Ohio, has a version of this law. It does not require intent or actual harm to be applied:

Reckless Endangerment
Reckless endangerment is defined as behavior that will lead to a substantial risk of another person's injury or death. A person is charged with this crime with the intent of preventing the continued behavior before the injury or death actually occurs. It is an offense that can be a misdemeanor or a felony. Felony cases often involve a deadly weapon. Included in this offense are child endangerment, domestic cases, and car accidents among others. Child endangerment includes actual misconduct or neglect. The term 'reckless' indicates the person endangering others did not consider or completely disregarded the potential consequences. There does not have to be intent to endanger another person. What has to be proved is that the accused showed a heedless disregard for potential results due to his or her behavior.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

No your taking what I say out of context. What I'm saying is not okay at public parks. Have you been to Alum Spillway? Have you seen the amount of people in and out there?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

moto said:


> No your taking what I say out of context. What I'm saying is not okay at public parks. Have you been to Alum Spillway? Have you seen the amount of people in and out there?


you were asking for our comments. on the legality of him shooting his bow with people down below. i would think he falls under that law. thats what the law was intended for. right?? and i do believe its against the law to have any loaded weapon in a state park, much less using it. i would say check at the park office for future acts like this. then next time you will know for sure if he,s doing anything wrong. you should report him. its as much our responceability to report such acts as it is for the cops to inforce the law. and if he wasnt doing anything unlawful then you should just leave it alone. just my opinion that you asked for.LOL.
sherman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

moto said:


> Douchebag comment...lol First off its right down the street and when I have a couple hours to kill I love to try my chances at catching saugeye or muskie I know they don't have much of a chance but still it's fun to hook into one.


You haven't been around long. Calling someone a name like that is a good way to get banned. Good luck moto.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> You haven't been around long. Calling someone a name like that is a good way to get banned. Good luck moto.


sorry if I offended you but I was referring to his comment not him. If he wants to be smart and sarcastic it will not go unwarranted.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bowhunting trophy musky. 




I been tryin' to catch a whitetail on my fly rod.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you felt it was illegal you should have called the ODNR, county dispatch or rangers and they would have taken care of it if it was, or let you know that he was not breaking the law. I'm not sure if it is legal or not. 

Only info I can find on ODNR website is this.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/default.aspx?tabid=19085







sherman51 said:


> and i do believe its against the law to have any loaded weapon in a state park, much less using it. sherman


 
They allow hunting in state parks. I don't see how you can do that without a loaded weapon.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You can't recklessly discharge a weapon, which is what he's doing if he's shooting it anywhere other people or even in their general direction. This is from another state but the language will read the same. 


>  Reckless discharge of firearm or shooting of bow and arrow--
> 22-14-7. Reckless discharge of firearm or shooting of bow and arrow--Any person who:
> (1) Recklessly discharges a firearm or recklessly shoots a bow and arrow;



A lot of smaller urban communities, you can't even shoot your bow @ your 3D target in the backyard. 


If you felt your safety, or anyone else's was in jeopardy, call the police. I'd imagine that's the fastest way to resolve the issue.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

sherman51 said:


> you were asking for our comments. on the legality of him shooting his bow with people down below. i would think he falls under that law. thats what the law was intended for. right?? and i do believe its against the law to have any loaded weapon in a state park, much less using it..


It is not against the law to have any loaded weapon in a state park. Half of the greater Alum park area is open to hunting and trapping, and it is open season on groundhogs and coyote. 

Also, I may be wrong, but the Spillway area is considered lottery hunting area, as is the beach area. Yes, you can lottery for a hunt on/ near the beach during deer season, while people are swimming laps. 

The original question- is legal? Yes. Common sense, maybe not. Laws and sense are very different. (Look at speed limits- the law is the posted speed, but alot of people drive 5mph over; common sense is that I watched the Indy 500 so I know how to drive 10 mph over.)


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Its my fault for not calling the ODNR and at least asking about the legality of it. I don't have their number on me but for future reference I will have their number in my cell. I tried to google it but all the results pointed to hunting game. I didn't know for sure if bowfishing was classified as bow hunting.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Legal or not, (which it's not) the guy just lacks good judgement. In my mind a rational person would never think to do something like that from there. Arrows do funny things when they glance off concrete, even when they are attached to a string.
You can Bow fish anywhere in the lake for rough fish. Thumbs up to those that do.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

What kinda hilljack bowhunts gamefish at a public park that's crowded?! Its local for me too but for aggravation sake ill cede it to the idiots that dominate the scene there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see a single fishing line in sight in the picture except perhaps the rod of his or his buddy right next to them. I assume to his left is the spillway itself? With the high fence that would mean there is nobody between him and the spillway. I don't see catching other lines as being an issue. And if he was shooting up in to the spillway itself there would be nobody up in there to be at risk. Unless he actually landed a fish there is really no way to know from the vantage point of that picture what he was shooting at. It just seems to me that a lot of folks are dropping a verdict on this guy without knowing all the details.

Carp are very active this time of the year. My first thought was that he was targeting the carp up in there. Unless he pulled something else out of the water I would have drawn no other conclusion. But as has been discussed, for future reference, a TIP call would be alright at that point if you indeed are suspicious although there is still the burden of proof. Perhaps you would be able to find out from the local wildlife officer what the exact rules are pertaining to bowfishing at the dam. I don't think anyone here really knows the exact rules. Or at least I have not been convinced by anything I have read.

I am in no way trying to condone illegal activity. I am just saying that we need to understand what is legal and illegal before we can pass judgment.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i dont think it is legal to net, cast net, snag or bowfish a tailrace within 1000yards of dam. i will check this out...stay tuned


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I really should have taken a better picture but if I didn't zoom in it was hard to tell that he was actually using a bow. The spillway was to the right and there is a cement walkway that leads right to the spillway just below him. Although there is only one person down there I don't think the real issue is tangling lines. Its just more of a safety concern using a bow in populated area. 

I don't know if many of you have actully pulled back a bow but its amazing to see the strength it requires just to pull one back. All I'm saying is a sport like that should not be practiced where the public congreate. Accidents do happen...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

...wow...nothing else to add...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

moto said:


> Its just more of a safety concern using a bow in populated area.
> 
> I don't know if many of you have actully pulled back a bow but its amazing to see the strength it requires just to pull one back. All I'm saying is a sport like that should not be practiced where the public congreate. Accidents do happen...



Ive very familiar with archery, Im not sure you are. Have you ever had a lead sinker or jig head come flying back at you after pulling it off a snag? I think fishing should not be allowed with other people around. Far too dangerous.  While we're at it, driving has become too dangerous.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

moto said:


> I really should have taken a better picture but if I didn't zoom in it was hard to tell that he was actually using a bow. The spillway was to the right and there is a cement walkway that leads right to the spillway just below him.


Are you referring to right side of the picture or to his right as he is facing the water? If so then I was definitely backwards. I was viewing it as you were down stream slight snapping back upstream to him. The hill in the background further suggested to me that there was a dam behind them. But I admit I have never been down to the spillway there so my guess was just that, a guess.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> I&#8217;ve very familiar with archery, I&#8217;m not sure you are. Have you ever had a lead sinker or jig head come flying back at you after pulling it off a snag? I think fishing should not be allowed with other people around. Far too dangerous.  While we're at it, driving has become too dangerous.


Dang, Magis, you're an expert on everything on the Central Ohio board today. Please keep reminding us how ignorant we city slickers in Columbus are. We are getting too big for our britches.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Ive very familiar with archery, Im not sure you are. Have you ever had a lead sinker or jig head come flying back at you after pulling it off a snag? I think fishing should not be allowed with other people around. Far too dangerous.  While we're at it, driving has become too dangerous.


Magis... Seriously you are comparing a hook and sinker to an arrow? Do you have no logic? I might add in-order to catch the fish you pierce its body...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Dang, Magis, you're an expert on everything on the Central Ohio board today. Please keep reminding us how ignorant we city slickers in Columbus are. We are getting too big for our britches.


Where did I say anything about city people? Or anything regarding you at all? This whole post is rediculous to be honest. Just because someone doesn't understand something, that doesn't automatically make it unsafe. We have no idea what was actually happening. Not sure what your little comment is about, but in the future you can save your time.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> Are you referring to right side of the picture or to his right as he is facing the water? If so then I was definitely backwards. I was viewing it as you were down stream slight snapping back upstream to him. The hill in the background further suggested to me that there was a dam behind them. But I admit I have never been down to the spillway there so my guess was just that, a guess.


He is facing west. The dam is north of him about 15 feet or so with me facing east. He is about 30 feet above me while I'm located on ground level near the water.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

moto said:


> Magis... Seriously you are comparing a hook and sinker to an arrow? Do you have no logic? I might add in-order to catch the fish you pierce its body...


Have you had it happen? Seriously, it could kill someone. Unlikely? Yes. But so is your scenario. That's my point.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> i dont think it is legal to net, cast net, snag or bowfish a tailrace within 1000yards of dam. i will check this out...stay tuned


Not statewide.It has to be posted at the individual dam


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Have you had it happen? Seriously, it could kill someone. Unlikely? Yes. But so is your scenario. That's my point.



well atleast you admit there is a chance and I don't know about you I'd rather get hit by a sinker and hook versus a arrow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

moto said:


> He is facing west. The dam is north of him about 15 feet or so with me facing east. He is about 30 feet above me while I'm located on ground level near the water.


Okay so your description is following what I was guessing. The people in the background are indeed walking down off the dam bank. So as I was saying if he is shooting up in to the spillway area then there could be nobody in between him and the spillway itself because of the fence from that point on. Because of that I don't see where the risk is as it pertains to his errant flying arrow. And before you ask, yes I am familiar with bows as I am an avid archer and have done a bit of bowfishing year ago. The only point I am trying to make (which is what M.Magis is as well) is that some folks may not understand bowfishing and so what they don't understand they may interpret as dangerous. I am not implying that you could not hurt someone with a bow because in fact you could easily kill someone with it. But as M.Magis stated the chance of it happening are probably less likely than a jighead or sinker flying back and hitting someone. If he is acting recklessly with the bow that is an entirely different case. The ultimate question to be answered is if he can legally bowfish there. I have not heard that answer. If it is permitted then there is the answer to your original question. It has nothing to do with being city folks or ******** or whatever we want to label each other. M.Magis was stating his opinion on the topic which I am quite certain he is more familiar with than the majority with input on this thread, me included. I didn't take that as insulting but apparently his sarcasm was lost on some.

I just think that everyone is making too much of this. If there is a regulation limiting bowfishing from the spillway structure then that would be the only thing to change it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I didn't take that as insulting but apparently his sarcasm was lost on some.
> .


Yes, and I'll admit that more often than not this is my fault. I just assume everyone knows what I'm thinking.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

moto said:


> well atleast you admit there is a chance and I don't know about you I'd rather get hit by a sinker and hook versus a arrow.


LMAO! YOu havent seen our sinkers


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You still using those cannon balls Joey?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

puterdude said:


> You still using those cannon balls Joey?


Hahahaha pretty much. A 5 oz bank sinker flyin at your head at 100mph is pretty scary


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I understand what you are asking MOTO but a phone call should of been made.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Think you two are missing the point. An accident is unplanned and unexpected. If an accident occured with that arrow someone will have a hole in their body and more than likely I would have been on the receiving end due to my position in relation to him. 

Do arrows not rickochet? that is a very narrow spillway btw


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Welcome to the great outdoors moto! 

Call next time if you like, but I see nothing in the ORC (the law) or the fishing regulations that say this guy was doing anything illegal. I'm sure ODNR would have cleared it up either by writing the guy a citation or giving you information on how to proceed.

For the record, both concealed carry and open carry of a firearm is allowed on state land; just not inside any buildings.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Moto,

He was fishing


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes guns are allowed but are they allowed to discharge them at alum spillway? Just saying maybe he should have waited until I left before firing arrows down there in my general direction fishing or not. I have every right to a safe environment at a public park (don't get this confused with area that are public and designated for these kinds of activities) as the next person.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

A car could bounce off your car while going down the road......


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Fishingislife said:


> A car could bounce off your car while going down the road......


Haha nice on man but how does this relate to the topic? I realize danger is everywhere but its nice that simple decisions we make everyday can avoid accidents.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you've gotten the answer, but it's not what you want, so you're going to keep asking the same question.

Legal? Most likely yes. Stupid? Same answer. Nobody should ever discharge a projectile weapon when somebody is anywhere near downrange.

Ask again, please.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I was hoping someone knew 100% if it was or wasn't but I keep having to justify why I feel the way I do to some people. It sounds like it's up to the officers discretion.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Here is the ORC:

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1533

And here are the fishing regulations:

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing.aspx

Now that you are armed (pun intended) with the resources lets rephrase the question.

How can this _not_ be legal.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Very informative thanks Mlarosa!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Two years ago in Massachusetts, two men were fishing side by side in the ocean. One man yanked and the sinker flew back and hit his friend directly in the eye, killed him. Sinkers are dangerous.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It may not be legal because it is federal property....can anyone find park rules for Alum Creek Spillway, which is not state park, but is controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers? I would suspect shooting a bow and arrow off of a high walkway into a spillway at muskie might not be covered exactly, but something more broad shall work.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

haha *******!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

the only thing billybob was doing wrong 'this time' was bowfishing a game specie. only forage fish can be bowhunted. there may be dnr park stipulations on hunting south of 36/37.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I never saw anything proving what he was targeting. The only thing stated was that he was "shooting" at a muskie that was trying to go up the spillway. I never read where he landed a fish. Did I overlook that? From the vantage point of the picture I don't see how anyone could verify what he was shooting at. Moto even said that the picture was zoomed in to get that picture. That is an unfair assumption to dump on the guy. This is really not that complicated. Is there a law prohibiting this or not? I don't know that answer. It seems that the only way to settle it is to contact someone with the proper authority to answer that. We can go on forever with some viewing it as crazy, stupid, or whatever but if it is legal then who cares?

Moto, I thought this guy was shooting up in to the spillway area? I just can not see how that puts anyone downrange of his shot. If he was shooting in your direction then why did you hang around to take the picture and continue to fish? If I was afraid for my safety I would have left the area.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Moto- stick around come duck season. Darn duck hunter wear camo and hide in the bushes and every time I fish by, unaware of them, they jump up and start shooting and raining shot on me. And it ain't illegal. 
As far as archery is dangerous, I use to shoot semi pro 3D in Georgia and South Carolina, until I tore up my sholders. In the numerous years, and crazy number of shoots, noone was ever shot on the course. 3D shoots are like playing golf in the woods with bow and arrow. Yes, arrows miss the targets (no backstops) and glance off branches, but noone was ever shot. 
And for the record, I shot 68 lb compound competively, 60lb compound when hunting and 45lb recurve when bow fishing. Bow fishing setups are very different from hunting or target set ups.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> Moto, I thought this guy was shooting up in to the spillway area? I just can not see how that puts anyone downrange of his shot. If he was shooting in your direction then why did you hang around to take the picture and continue to fish? If I was afraid for my safety I would have left the area.


Shooting down he is like 30' in the air shooting down not straight down but down at an angle into the spillway at the Muskie as they jumped out of the water trying to get back into the lake. So when he shot he would miss and the arrow would hit the cement surface since the fish were jumping up the dam. He never shot a fish and it's not fair that I had to leave because he decide to shoot fish at the spillway with his bow. I know the risks of fishing includes getting hooked by hooks or hit by weights but an arrow at a park fishing?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I think some of you may be focusing on the wrong laws. Regardless of whether it's legal to have a gun, bow, or other weopon in a state park, and regardless of whether he was or was not bow hunting a game species, it is NOT legal to endanger others. That's why the law below was created--it is an attempt to prevent stupid people from knowingly or unknowingly doing something that could hurt someone else. I'd say shooting a bow in a crowded area, that's even in the general direction of someone else, is reckless, and it certainly endangers others. In this case, probably a misdemeanor.



fished-out said:


> Actually, there is a law that MAY apply in this case, depending on the circumstances. Virtually every state, including Ohio, has a version of this law. It does not require intent or actual harm to be applied:
> 
> Reckless Endangerment
> Reckless endangerment is defined as behavior that will lead to a substantial risk of another person's injury or death. A person is charged with this crime with the intent of preventing the continued behavior before the injury or death actually occurs. It is an offense that can be a misdemeanor or a felony. Felony cases often involve a deadly weapon. Included in this offense are child endangerment, domestic cases, and car accidents among others. Child endangerment includes actual misconduct or neglect. The term 'reckless' indicates the person endangering others did not consider or completely disregarded the potential consequences. There does not have to be intent to endanger another person. What has to be proved is that the accused showed a heedless disregard for potential results due to his or her behavior.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I say we just ban hunting and fishing state wide.... just to avoid threads like this.... I swear all you guys are like a bunch of women... BTW women, I heard giant eagle has a sale on panty hose going on.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> From the vantage point of the picture I don't see how anyone could verify what he was shooting at. Moto even said that the picture was zoomed in to get that picture. That is an unfair assumption to dump on the guy.
> 
> It seems that the only way to settle it is to contact someone with the proper authority to answer that. We can go on forever with some viewing it as crazy, stupid, or whatever but if it is legal then who cares?
> :


THIS... Should end/lock this thread.....


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Man you guys are blowing this way out of porportion. That's just Cupid. He has let himself go a little. I know a few guys who have fell in love in love on top of that dam.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

On, and on, and on, and on, and on............I'm with bopper, lock this thread.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This one has more than run it's course. Time to move on.


----------

